# Getting ready to pull the trigger on a DSLR...couple questions?



## ssramage (Jun 15, 2017)

So after much debate, I've decided to pull the trigger on a new DSLR for the family. Likely going to jump on one this weekend, leaning heavily towards the Nikon D3400.

Primary purpose of this camera will be to take pictures of the family, but I'm going to "borrow" it a good bit to take hunting/fishing pictures. My wife is also in charge of the yearbook for the small private school where she works so it'll be used there also.

My question is mainly around what exactly will fit my needs best, more specifically the lenses. 

The D3400 is offered as a bundle with the 18-55 and/or 70-300 lens.

Price with just the 18-55 is $399 and with both is $499.

https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3400-...F8&qid=1497548738&sr=1-5&keywords=nikon+d3400

If I got the 18-55 option, I'd likely try to pick up an extra lens anyways...reviews online suggest the Nikon 50mm AF-S f/1.8 g is a pretty good lens that I could get for around $150-175.

https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-AF-S-NIKKOR-Focus-Cameras/dp/B004Y1AYAC

So...with a basic knowledge of photography, my research has led me to these choices. How would you move forward or is there an option that you'd recommend in the same $500-600 range?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a nice camera. The longer 70-300mm lens will allow you to reach out there and take some nice photos of distant subjects, such as deer. If you are planning to take pics while hunting. But. before buying anything, shop around on B&H Photo/Video. They have a huge selection of cameras and accessories to choose from. And, B&H only collects sales tax on orders shipped to addresses in the States of New York and New Jersey. So you can save yourself some cash shopping there.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## ssramage (Jun 15, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> That's a nice camera. The longer 70-300mm lens will allow you to reach out there and take some nice photos of distant subjects, such as deer. If you are planning to take pics while hunting. But. before buying anything, shop around on B&H Photo/Video. They have a huge selection of cameras and accessories to choose from. And, B&H only collects sales tax on orders shipped to addresses in the States of New York and New Jersey. So you can save yourself some cash shopping there.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com



Good call on the B&H photo, I'm looking on their site now and it looks like I can save some money on what I want.

I thought about the same with the longer lens and hunting, but honestly that would be less than 1% of the cameras use I bet. I spend the bulk of my time fishing and would like this to try to take better pictures of the fish I catch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Good call on the B&H photo, I'm looking on their site now and it looks like I can save some money on what I want.
> 
> I thought about the same with the longer lens and hunting, but honestly that would be less than 1% of the cameras use I bet. I spend the bulk of my time fishing and would like this to try to take better pictures of the fish I catch.



Well, for fishing pics, you won't need that large of a lens, so go with the smaller one. You can also take some great video with that camera, so if you plan to do that, invest in a large memory card of at least 32GB, and make sure it's a class 10 card. They're pretty cheap- so the bigger the better. You may want a tripod and protective bag too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2017)

X2 on the B&H photo,,,, I've gotten several cameras from them,,,, even a used 35mm,,,, that was exactly as described,,,, lenses also,,,,


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 15, 2017)

May want to look at used equipment at B& H ... You can save quite a bit over new and may even be able to upgrade for same or less money ....


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 15, 2017)

If she's going to be taking pictures of sporting events you better get both lenses sooner or later. If I lived near the coast I'd have to have the long one for bird migration. I thought my 70-300 would do but you always want pic's of something a little further away. My wife got me the 100-400MkII (Canon) and it's noticeably better. 
Enjoy your new camera!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> May want to look at used equipment at B& H ... You can save quite a bit over new and may even be able to upgrade for same or less money ....



Yep,,,, they really have some good used stuff,,,,


----------



## ssramage (Jun 16, 2017)

Well crap. Missed out on a sweet deal on an open box D3400 because I was waiting until this morning. Oh well...


----------



## ssramage (Jun 16, 2017)

Found a used D3400 rated 9.5/10 with both lenses on B&H for $419. Should be here next week!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Found a used D3400 rated 9.5/10 with both lenses on B&H for $419. Should be here next week!



Good deal,,,, I got my Canon T90 and multiple lenses and flash from them,,,, all used except for the flash,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Found a used D3400 rated 9.5/10 with both lenses on B&H for $419. Should be here next week!



Awesome! Let us know how it looks after you get it.

Enjoy!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 16, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Found a used D3400 rated 9.5/10 with both lenses on B&H for $419. Should be here next week!



Fantastic!  I have used B&H for many years and always happy with them.   Bought my granddaughter a Nikon from them for Christmas.

Check out KEH as well for good deals on lenses - start saving up - you will "need" more glass!

Post up some pics when you get set up.  Congratulations!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2017)

Canon sells refurbished cameras as well. Great deals can be had buying directly from them as well. I meant to mention this in my earlier post.

https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/...Index:0&orderBy:11&pageView:grid&pageSize:72&


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 17, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Canon sells refurbished cameras as well. Great deals can be had buying directly from them as well. I meant to mention this in my earlier post.
> 
> https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/...Index:0&orderBy:11&pageView:grid&pageSize:72&



My 7D MKII kit (18-135mm STM lens) and 100-400mm L MkII are both Canon Direct refurbished. Saved a bunch of $ and comes with a one year warranty.


----------



## Redman (Jun 20, 2017)

Forget the 70-300 in that kit. It does not have vibration reduction you could not hand hold and get good pictures. I would try and find used or refurbished. Buy Dig and Beach camera have good deals sometimes. You just missed good sales at Nikon.


----------

